# Verzweifelte Tisch suche!



## David022 (15. November 2019)

Kann jemand paar tipps geben wo man gute Tische herbekommen kann? Ich hatte jz schon 3 Stück alles wackeldackels hab ein Budget von 400€ ... 

Bevorzuge 160 länge


----------



## David022 (15. November 2019)

Kann man das verschieben? In sonstige Hardware


----------



## Herbststurm (15. November 2019)

Da ist die Frage welche Art von Tisch, kann es auch in die Richtung Büro gehen, die sind dann keine "Wackeldackels" ?

Buerotische jetzt in Aktion reduziert | Inwerk Bueromoebel

Der sieht robust aus aber ist kleiner:
Massiver Industrial Schreibtisch FACTORY 135cm Akazie weiss gekaelkt | Riess-Ambiente.de


----------



## Ezzilo (15. November 2019)

Hi,

für 200-300€ bekommt man schon vernünftige Bürotische mit C-Fuß und einfacher Ausstattung , hab selber nur nen 120x80er Tisch der 220€ gekostet hat, der steht super stabil und wackeln tut da auch nix.

Sowas solltest du bei jedem Büromöbelhändler in deiner Nähe finden können.

mfg


----------



## Dimoneon (3. Januar 2020)

DIY ist bei den Tischen meiner Erfahrung nach immer noch das Beste. Die Fertiglösungen überzeugen allesamt nicht. Mit DIY meine ich aber nicht die Fertigbausätze bei Ikea - das sind auch nur billige Spannplatten. Soviel arbeit ist das nicht, wenn man einen Akkuschrauber zur Hand. Oftmals kommt alles Nötige sogar beim Kauf von Metallfüßen mit, bei eBay gibt's in die Richtung einiges.


----------

